# is it true?



## jimmy (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been informed that overgrow.com, heaven's stairway, and several other affiliates have their servers seized and have been shut down. Now the canadian police may be conducting other investigations with the information in their databases..

is this true??


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2006)

So the story goes, yes. BUT, from what I've been able to find, the bust was supposedly for manufacturing(cultivation), possession w/intent to distibute both coke and MJ. 
Not related tp the operation of the sites. 
Right now, a lot'a rumors are about. I don't believe anyone knows 'for sure', if the servers were confiscated or if rc was able to "pull the plug" so to speak. 
  One thing for certain, they have thousands running for cover.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 8, 2006)

"...they have thousands running for cover."

Roger that Hick.I'm been cruising a mot of cultivation sites.  No one knows shit.
Even over at Gypsy"s site, Neither Gypsy or Old Pink (both of who I believe know rc) or other ex-og mods there know anything.
What I find most puzzling is WHY hasn't rc or his friends or family contacted the media or at least associates.
It can't be because he's in jail.  People in jail have contact with the outside world. 
What may be the case is maybe the cops held rc's 'nads to the fire and he's dropping dimes left and right.
~S once told me ip #'s, or ways to trace members, was super-secure and unobtainable by anyone but him.
But rc holds the key to that safe, or at least did. It seems like someone who knows what's what could contact someone like for instance Gypsy.  Even if there's a gag order. the source does not have to be revealed.
Why has rc remained silent and instructed his friends/family to clam up?


----------



## krsone (Feb 8, 2006)

so thats the deal with og


----------



## krsone (Feb 8, 2006)

last iheard was they were just changing servers ...that sucks if what was above is true


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

speaking of rumors.

http://news.mywebpal.com/partners/701/public/news513848.html

http://cannabisnews.com/news/thread18001.shtml

hmm. could this have pissed someone off here in the states to cause pressure on canada LEO to make an arrest?? Don't you just love American Politics.  
Just speculation on my part.



> last iheard was they were just changing servers ...that sucks if what was above is true


 
Its true http://smokedot.org/content/view/315/2/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 8, 2006)

thats some serious shit Mutt. what is going on? with all the shit going on in the world today they have to screw around with us mj growers. leave us alone!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> speaking of rumors.
> 
> http://news.mywebpal.com/partners/701/public/news513848.html
> 
> ...


Yo Mutt! Hey man, Outside of the MJ world, I've yet to hear of anything on this. It seems to me that if this has gone down as thought as a bust, that CNN or FOX or someone would have put this on the tube. I'm not a "black helicopter" type person and it puzzles me that no personal contact has been made on this. Something smells. Either it's all bullshit, or they can keep a secret better than the white house. Hell, if GW farts, it's in the papers the next day.

I'm not sure what the REAL count of MJ users is right now in the world, but if some hijacking of thousands of identities has been done on the pretext of just the USA's security issues, then it might piss off one of the most influential groups of people in the world. In the world, how many of us are there?

Could a world wide uproar cause reform? You know it.

However, at local and world-wide political levels, we all know there is no shortage of stupid politicians.

I'll tell you this; if anyone wants to take me down over my use of MJ, I'll scream into every microphone that gets near me. I'll hire people to come to my cell and record me.

I'm real tired of hiding my very normal use of MJ like I'm some kind of thief.

Let's all try to find out if there is actually any substance to these claims I'm hearing.

Prove this shit to me.

Thanks folks


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yo Mutt!
> 
> Prove this shit to me.


 
http://www.hightimes.com/ht/news/content.php?bid=424&aid=5

then you have this. talk about rumors.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=1209598&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

What is true.



> Just speculation on my part.


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing for sure. Speculation and rumors have disrupted the community...Mission accomplished?..

 more scarey speculation..
been thinking. "IF" it were a dea op, according to the patriot act, richard and crew could be being held _incommunicado_, as "enemy combatants". It has happened to many since 9/11. Mostly mid-east "profiled terrorist" types. BUT..I don't believe that "our" gov. is beyond such tactics.

personally, I feel he may have/be skippin' the country. With the new Can. gov. coming into power, the emery thing, ect.(maybe he recieved a tip, something was comin' down)  Probably the wise thing was to cut 'n run. Maybe relocate..maybe retire w/$$$. 
  I hope that to be the case. And that the servers/info are all "buried at sea".


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

I hear you guys. All I'm hearing is guesses tho'. Nobody outside the industry has said a thing.

I'm reminded of "The war of the worlds".

I'll continue with my happy life until I hear something of substance, not rumor.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 9, 2006)

From Cannibus Culture/ Marc Emery:
"We have sources in the business that have told us this is what the "industry" now believes is the case. There are no arrests. There is no breach of security known. The people closest to RC are not at all worried, which I at first thought was odd. But one needs time to "disappear" and simply announcing "goodbye" on the overgrow websites would attract queries, debtors, law enforcement curiosity... whereas right now it a mystery that goes on and on, allowing RC to adopt a new identity in a new place."

This seems to put everything I've heard into prespective.
I was thinking, when I first heard that rc had shut overgrow down voluntarily, I thought "no way.  He'd wait until June I figured (March April & May being the biggest months for seed sales).
But I forgot to factor in the new conservative gov't in Canada.
Seems that rc assumed or got a tip that og would be shut down.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

I look at it this way, If you don't put any information that links back to your identity other than "the feared IP address" (people watch what you put in PMs and don't save em IMHO) and don't post pics of a 8000watt gro-op or something, why be scared. How many IP addresses would they have to fish through, how many man hours to make a "famous bust" of a 4-6 plant grow in someones closet? Isn't gonna happen.

I just get nervous when I see the US using this patriot act to use it against there own people and freindly neighbors such as Canada. This martial Law thing is getting bad, and the normal everyday person doesn't even know it.

If RC got a tip or the Canadian Conservative gov't being put into place with a conservative republican US govt. in place, I would cut and run too. 

I have a feeling whether or not RC got busted or not. If he cut bait or not. I still think things are going to get bad for a while both here and in Canada. Whether its weed busts or not.

If you ignore history your bound to repeat it. Roman Empire and the US govt. are very similar. We all know what happened to the Roman Empire. All neighboring countries hated them and corruption destroyed itself. I love the US, I just hate the officials that get elected. **** this patriot act shit, the US people are just turning there heads to the truth and buying into the bullshit that is fed to them. This is very bad. The terrorists won in that regard.
sorry for the rant.


----------



## Gangle (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuckem and feed em fish heads!


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

So are y'all saying that the following may not be true? I've just assumed it was... Would be nice if it weren't, but the new PM in Canada and GW aren't to different, and I wouldn't be surprised if this was his first retaliation against the "liberal" cannabis laws...

Now it appears Heaven's Stairway Seeds (hempqc.com), Cannabisworld.com, Overgrow.com, Eurohemp.com have been shut down and the owners arrested in Canada; all their web properties seized, including the physical servers that held massive databases on thousands of growers, and tens of thousands of photographs of cannabis plants. Seed companies by the dozens used both Overgrow.com and Cannabisworld.com as a main trading ground. Over 40 seed companies had customer service interactive forums on these sites. 

All the information held on those servers is now in the hands of police. It is not known what charges have been laid nor against whom. That police have not boasted about this seizure means the investigation is continuing, before any affected parties can react.


----------



## Gangle (Feb 9, 2006)

PROXY?

http://tools.rosinstrument.com/proxy/


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Just found this. check it out if ya care to, says that all us old og'ers etc. should b okay... who knows.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=21379


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2006)

My question, "Where in the hell are the press??" 
Hard to believe this isn't _mainstream, front page_ material...


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2006)

Whatta' freeekin' mess ehh


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

As an ex- journalist (eeeeek! Don't all run away now!), I can tell you that 99% of the news never gets anywhere thanks to the feds wanting things like oh say, entrapment of others, etc. I know this sounds like conspiracy theory, but it isn't. Take my words for whatever ya like, but I can tell you this: advertisers run the news, and the government (think Bush's oil money) owns (at least indirectly) many of the huge corporations out there... This is over simplified, but it's these big stings like this that usually do stay out of the news for a while until they can bust more/bring in more charges... It's a lovely world we live in.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2006)

c/p from wikopedia..(take it with a grain of salt)

Here from Wikipedia:

he RCMP has released a report early friday morning stating that they intend to withhold information concerning the ongoing investigation. Also, the RCMP spokesperson stated that Calrisian has been released. Calrisian's release was negotiated by lawyers late Thursday evening, in the exchange for database and customer records of all Canadian marijuana cultivators and seed vendors operating within the website and network. This is a giant shock to the worldwide cannabis community. Overgrow has sold out customer information and user account profiles, to secure the release of its staff and to thwart the heat from the ongoing investigation and rounds of charges from themselves. Calrisian reportedly handed over all customer records to RCMP officials in the exchange for his freedom shunning the entire community that made himself and overgrow what it once was. A source for safe and solid information.
End c/p

  NOW, for my canadian friends. 
   I have it from a very reliable can. friend, that the rcmp is making other busts/raids in conjunction with the cw/og/HS/cbay seed vending. In fact, at least 4,(visioncreator, maritimer, thundermonkee and Dr.greenthumbxxx) one associate with a med clearance in  BC has passed his information along to me, via close friend.
  He states that the rcnp officer that he was able to converse in a reasonably friendly fashon with, told him it is the result of a 9 month investigation. The officer told him that they had collected enuff info throughout the 9 months, that they didn't _need_ the servers. 
  He says there is an ongoing investigation, and there will enevitably be more busts. And I can't believe that the tracking/address information hasn't or won't be passed along to the us's counterparts. 
  Any dealings with any of the named inteties, should be considered "breeched" security. IMHO.

  Granted, I'm passing 2nd hand info. But I have the utmost respect for the source that I recieved this from. Not just some _yae-hoo_ posting just anywhere. This is a close friend with whom I have had close contact for sometime.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 11, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Calrisian's release was negotiated by lawyers late Thursday evening, in the exchange for database and customer records of all Canadian marijuana cultivators and seed vendors operating within the website and network.


What a drag man. It'll be interesting to know the entire story when it finally gets out to the public, IF it ever gets out to the public. I still find it hard to believe that the world sees MJ as a threat. If they would just go ahead and leagalize it, the crimminal element would go do something else and the "state" would make a fortune from taxation. What dummies.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 11, 2006)

So what's new? Having been around all the blocks and spending many years inside I can state without any reservations that 9 outa 10 guys will RAT their own mother off to shave some years off a sentence. Being able to spot the one guy out of 10 that won't is a TRUE artform.


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 15, 2006)

More info on this can be found on doc chronics site (www.hg420.com) go to announcements. There is no record of RC being arrested so it appears that he is cooperating with authorities but again this might not be true either. The arrest for pot and coke in Hearst, ON is not RC. He lives in the Montreal area and there have been no busts there during the relavent timeframe. It is really beginning to look like RC turned rat to save his hide.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 15, 2006)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> More info on this can be found on doc chronics site (www.hg420.com) go to announcements. There is no record of RC being arrested so it appears that he is cooperating with authorities but again this might not be true either. The arrest for pot and coke in Hearst, ON is not RC. He lives in the Montreal area and there have been no busts there during the relevant time frame. It is really beginning to look like RC turned rat to save his hide.


Yo man, how's things? Good to meetcha.

When someone is arrested, a computer record is created. This always happens if an arrest is made. If there is no record of an arrest, then one never happened. If an arrest hasn't happened, then what would one have to protect one self from? This is the answer I received when I asked an Attorney the same thing. If the person involved hasn't acquired an attorney, then they need their head examined, not prosecuted.

Hush. That's the best thing for now. None of us know jack about jack.

Let's be still until.

No bad words.

Let's wait and see what the truth is.

Be patient.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 15, 2006)

alaskabud said:
			
		

> So what's new? Having been around all the blocks and spending many years inside I can state without any reservations that 9 outa 10 guys will RAT their own mother off to shave some years off a sentence. Being able to spot the one guy out of 10 that won't is a TRUE artform.


 
As far as my friends & myself, I only know 1 guy who might drop a dime on one of his friends, and only if he's on a booze bender.
I've been offered a "deal" several times and never for an instant did I even _think_ of ratting anyone out.


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 16, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> As far as my friends & myself, I only know 1 guy who might drop a dime on one of his friends, and only if he's on a booze bender.
> I've been offered a "deal" several times and never for an instant did I even _think_ of ratting anyone out.


 
Ya well there's only one way to know for sure and that's to hang with guys who have been inside and didn't rat on the way. Saying some friend will or won't rat is just a guess until it's proven.


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

NOOOO!!!!!!! i dont like all this bad news that all these sites are being shut down cuz thats very bad for us who dont grow cuz with no growers theres no good quality herb and with no good quality herb there aint shit to get....dam thats lame


----------

